# 1.5 hp vs 2 hp lathe



## 10x10turning (Feb 14, 2017)

Im looking to get a new, larger lathe later this year. Im will prob get a Laguna but im debating if i should get the 1.5 hp 110v or the the 2hp 220v. Does anyone have any input and what are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 14, 2017)

Bigger is better .. more power and supposedly uses less electricity

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2017)

Do you have a 220 outlet already? Or is it easy to add one? I prefer the 220 as the amperage draw is less even though between 110 and 220 you'll still use the same amount of electricity for equivalent motors. It starts easier. Also the extra 1/2 horse is nice to have. you'll be able to swing heavier blanks without worrying about stalling it and can take more aggressive cuts for roughing out. You'll never regret buying more HP than you need but needing it and not having it sucks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## 10x10turning (Feb 14, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Do you have a 220 outlet already? Or is it easy to add one? I prefer the 220 as the amperage draw is less even though between 110 and 220 you'll still use the same amount of electricity for equivalent motors. It starts easier. Also the extra 1/2 horse is nice to have. you'll be able to swing heavier blanks without worrying about stalling it and can take more aggressive cuts for roughing out. You'll never regret buying more HP than you need but needing it and not having it sucks.


Yes, I have 220 outlet installed


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2017)

Go with the 2hp, you won't regret it. I have the 1836 Laguna. 2hp will also maintain speed better when taking heavy cuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 10x10turning (Feb 14, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Go with the 2hp, you won't regret it. I have the 1836 Laguna. 2he will also maintain speed better when taking heavy cuts.


Thats the one I'm looking at getting. Have you had any issues with it?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2017)

None. Best bang for the buck in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 14, 2017)

The 2hp makes a difference! You can't cut as heavy as the guy in the video.


----------



## David Hill (Feb 15, 2017)

I've had several lathes--worked up from 3/4 hp to my current one with 3 hp. (have others- 1.5 and 2)
My 0.02--go with the bigger hp, especially if you plan roughing and turning bigger things. Having to take thin cuts on an underpowered machine is great exercise to feed frustration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

